# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Need helpful advice

## Chantellabella

So I joined 2 people in doing a bible study about 6 months ago. We meet every other week and it was determined by one person that we read Proverbs. 

My faith stems from having conversations with God. I've listened to the entire bible through an audiobook, but do not know specific parts of the bible well. 

It seems to be one person's decision that I be "taught" the bible. I've made many comments about how I have a good relationship with God. I actually hear his voice and have followed what I heard. The latest thing I heard was "lead by example, not by law." I have no clue what that means because I don't feel I'm leading anyone. 

Anyway, my frustration and anxiety over this one person's insistence on "bible bashing me over the head," is coming to an impasse. I've got to say something next week. I don't want to hurt her feelings and I think she wants to be a good friend. I just have to be honest and let her know that I don't need her to teach me or direct me or shame me into reading the bible. God gives me what I need and there have been times when I've been given bible passages. 

I've actually tried to tell her this before, but she's back to "instructing me" with legalistic pushing. I didn't join this for that. 

Anybody have any suggestions on how to approach this subject of what's great for her may not be great for me?

Thanks,

----------


## Daisy55

Bible studies are just that.... a study of an area of the bible.  And usually someone kind of leading the group to stay on track.
Your conversations with God are very important and in that He will guide you to a group at a time he wants you to be.
In can be good to be in a group , only when it is God directed.  Pray about it.  :-)  Be blessed

----------


## Chantellabella

> Bible studies are just that.... a study of an area of the bible.  And usually someone kind of leading the group to stay on track.
> Your conversations with God are very important and in that He will guide you to a group at a time he wants you to be.
> In can be good to be in a group , only when it is God directed.  Pray about it.  :-)  Be blessed



Thanks Daisy55 for your thoughts. I did end up being honest about feeling really pushed that week. The one pushing said, "That's why I left my last bible study. They were doing that to me." Anyway, I told them that I needed to back away from it, but wanted to still be friends. I think the one who was bible bashing me isn't too keen on staying friends though because since I left and the other person quit also, I haven't gotten together with either one. 

I figure if I'm meant to go somewhere, I'll end up on a doorstep like I have in the past. For now, I'm content just calling my mother on Sunday mornings and chatting for a couple of hours. It makes her happy and she looks forward to it. Maybe God thinks that connecting with my mom is something we both need now. 

Anyway, thanks for the insight.  ::):

----------

